

Is Firefox really that bad? (2009) - pmoriarty
https://blog.flameeyes.eu/2009/02/is-firefox-really-that-bad

======
mansr
Post is from 2009.

------
0x006A
why post this now?

~~~
Flameeyes
Before somebody else asks me on my blog, I have no idea. I have not posted
this, I'm not entirely sure if it's relevant at all nowadays, I don't even use
Firefox any more...

